# Boer show goat



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi im from Texas and im going to show a boer nanny or rather nannies in this year stock shows around here this will be my first year so i come to u all for a little help in finding out what is to be done what do u suggest to be feed how many times per day and what shots and minerals do u suggest what kind of traning do u recommend and all that needs to be done to make my goats looking top of the line..If any one here in this sit know or have done so please help me with this 411 thanks for ur time and if i ask to many questions please understand i want the best for my girls also im sorry i posted it here i really didnt know where would these posteing go..Thanks again... :wahoo:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boar show goat*

I dont do anything special, some people use a Boer Show Goat feed but mine is regular.
They get free choice minerals all year round & alfalfa. 
Normal vacs for us are CDT & BoSe. Some use what's called "Case-Bac". 
I dont do any special training either. They have already been taught to lead & even then they do at times balk in the ring just to make me look stupid.  
My main goal is to just go and have fun seeing my goat friends.

Some things I am VERY fussy about is that my girls dont sniff someone elses butt or nose.
When judge wants to check bite I always open the lips I dont let judge do it you never know if the goat he just checked has something.
Another law is that the minute we get home they all get their feet dipped in bleach water as they are unloaded. Any shoes worn on show grounds also get sanitized.


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

I just recently bought a boargoat at the age of 2 or so and reg but when i bougth him home he had pee blood so i took him to the vet and he said that it was the alfa his past owner feed him alfa i dont know if it was all the time but after that i got scared lucky he got well but i thought it was not a good idea to feed any of my goat alfa because of this reason but i have see in shows where ppl feed this too them well how often do u feed ur goat alfa is a daily routin of every so often..also how soon can u feed these to them i mean what age will it be advice to do so..i was advice from someone too start feeding medcated feed at the age of 2and half months do u think this is a good time to do as well...and well shots the y have not been given any at this time theyr 5 weeks rit now so what ever help u can give me i really appritated...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have only heard that feeding alfalfa to bucks COULD cause urinary calculi..is that what your buck had? I feed my boys grass hay.
The does all get alfalfa and so do their boys before weaning.
Does get Boer Goat Developer (it has a coccistat in it= medicated) a few weeks before kidding & through lactation. All the kids start on this with their moms & the alfalfa as soon as they are interested. Usually at a couple of weeks old. 
I dont vac or worm any males that are going for meat.
The rest get their CDT at about two months, BoSe the first day if I think they need it.
All does get their CDT & BoSe a few weeks before breeding then the same shortly before kidding.
This is just the way I do things. :wink:


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

what is CDT for And Bosi to tell u the truth none of my goats have never got their shots i did worm them be4 they deliver their kids but i always had them on medcated feed at least the nannys that r prego do u think that is bad for their kids in the stomach i have one nanny that delivered a :kidblue: on sunday and she is still on medcated feed but the baby boy is very active but i seem to notice that his breathing is very happy i dont know if it is the milk he is getting from his mom or is he just plane hot here we have been haveing weather in the mid 80 in texas i thought to get the mom off the feed and just feed her plane corn and hay what do u think the doelings dont seem to be very interstng on feed rit now they just want moms milk and hay how do i trans them to the feed so they can start getting the look i need them to get thanks again for ur advice..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your new babies!!

The mom, just by eating hay & grain will teach by example her babies how, you dont need to be worried about that.  
My does have always gotten the medicated feed while pregnant so no worries there either.
No dont feed corn. 
Im sorry I cant explain CDT very well, but it is helpful in preventing enterotoxemia (over-eating disease) tetanus & clostridial (bad spelling here)
BoSe is vitamin E and Selenium..it can easily be overdosed as a shot so we must be very careful about giving it. 
As for worming, medicated feed will not prevent parasites (worms)
What did you worm her with? 
I always worm my does the day of kidding, then again 10 days later.


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

just a normel wormer and i didntknow that when they eat the med feed it would help for worms as well so if the mom is nursey and is on medcated feed do u think this would affect her buckey or could it be just to plane hot for him as far as his breathing fast..so then im glad to hear that im good on feeding them medcated feed to my nannys that prego iv never had these many does prego at the same time this is my first year i have gather so many to my heard and hope to extend in the future call me crazy but when i finiish my herd i will like to have 50 nannys and 3 bucks but then ii say if i am going crazy on 4 prego at one time due around the same time how will i handel 50 lol..but i know that with all ur help and ppl on this sit i will learn lots of things as i go along like i said my first prec doelings well show this year i have one nannys that is reg and im hopeing to get a buckley from her this is her first time so let see what she brings me lol..one is my nannys is on 155 days as of today so she was last seen real sick as far as labor but then again she was like this last week for about 3 days then she stop..i take it u too have boar goats how many do u have if u dont mind me asking and how long have u been showing them in shows...


----------

